
Banks rush to borrow record €1.3tn at negative rates from ECB - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/132f875c-c821-4045-bf2b-6615b55f2b83
======
samizdis
Article syndicated to Irish Times:

[https://www.irishtimes.com/business/economy/banks-rush-to-
bo...](https://www.irishtimes.com/business/economy/banks-rush-to-borrow-
record-1-3tn-at-negative-rates-from-ecb-1.4282382)

